# sky light



## Fasick (Oct 19, 2014)

does anyone else have a problem with sky light condensation between inner and outer panels? My ceiling paneling is messed up from it in my 2007 Rockwood.


----------



## LEN (Oct 20, 2014)

It has lost it's seal. Two options, live with it or replace. Bad could be it's also leaking into the roof area which will result in a rotting.

LEN


----------



## Fasick (Oct 22, 2014)

I did pull inside panel out and re seal. Not going to live with it! The panel on ceiling side is all ready messed up some. There is small crack in outer panel I put silicone over.  The ceiling in this is thin luan on top about 4 inch foam and thin paneling inside.


----------

